# Ahem...



## Sidjanga

היי,

יש משהו בעברית כמו "...Well, *ahem*..., actually I wanted"?
ואיך כותבים? האם זה פשוט "אהם"?

תודה.


----------



## Marnavot

כן, נכון מאוד. זה פשוט "אהם".  ​


----------



## noali

sigianga said:


> היי,​
> יש משהו בעברית כמו "...well, *ahem*..., actually i wanted"?
> ואיך כותבים? האם זה פשוט "אהם"?​
> תודה.​


 

אני הייתי אומרת "מממ.."


----------



## Marnavot

אני בכל זאת חושב שיש הבדל בין "אהם" ל"מממ...". 
שניהם בדיוק אותו הדבר באנגלית :
"mmm..."="מממ..."
"ahem.."="אהם..."​


----------



## noali

marnavot said:


> אני בכל זאת חושב שיש הבדל בין "אהם" ל"מממ...".
> 
> שניהם בדיוק אותו הדבר באנגלית :
> "mmm..."="מממ..."
> "ahem.."="אהם..."​


 
מצטערת על הקטנוניות, אבל מתי בפעם האחרונה שמעת מישהו אומר "אהם.."?
 זה לא ישראלי בגרוש..


----------



## Marnavot

לא מסכים בכלל. זה נכון ש"אהם" כנראה נלקח מאנגלית, אבל בדיוק כמו ש"מממ.." נלקח מאנגלית.
הם מבטאים שני דברים שונים:
"אהם"- מבטא כחכוך בגרון, 
בעוד ש"מממ..." יכול לבטא מחשבה, פקפוק או חשדנות.
דוגמאות:
*אהם.. אתם יכולים להתחיל?
*מממ... מעניין...
*מממ... לא נראה לי שאתה צודק...
​


----------



## Ohry

i actually think that aheam is not hebrew at all, but if you do tell someone Aheam they would understand what you are trying to convey. I mean its not an actualy word or anything...its just an expression that i think is understood in most laungauges.


----------



## Nathalie1963

Called "onomatopeia", "heu" in french, "hm" in english.


----------



## Ohry

yes it is onomatopeia, but Aheam is not hebrew....i cant think of anything like that in hebrew...my point stands.


----------



## Nathalie1963

Any native Israeli who could tell us how to say this ?


----------



## Ohry

I am a native israeli, i just dont live there....Hebrew is my first language. and my point still stands.


----------



## Nathalie1963

I did not mean you were wrong. Sorry if this was what was communicated. Your point does stand. So I guess, you would say something like "hm", right?


----------



## Ohry

no problem 

and you would porbably say a long 'E' like a long Ehhhh not with 'H' with an Alef. 
hope that makes sense.


----------



## Nunty

It makes perfect sense, Ohry. Since I started reading this thread, I've been trying to figure out how to write it in English.


----------



## Marnavot

Well, I'm also a native Israeli, Hebrew is my first language, and I live in Israel. True, "ahem" is not Hebrew, nor is it an actual word. It is an onomatopoeia used in many countries around the world, including Israel. Just Google "אהם" and see for yourself.


----------



## Ohry

Well, the person asked if there is something in Hebrew like Aheam, and yes there is and I have explaind what it is above. And I also said that Aheam would be understood but in hebrew I dont think I ever heard Aheam but I hear Ehhh all the time...so just saying


----------



## Nathalie1963

Thank you Marnavot and Ohry. This answered my question as I hoped it did for Sigianga. Unfortunately, I don't speak nor read Hebrew so I could not read the posts...


----------



## cfu507

אהם - כפי שהוא כתוב בעברית נשמע כמו שיעול. אם מישהו היה כותב לי את זה היתי חושבת שהוא משתעל או מחכך בגרונו.
ממממ / אה....- נשמע כאילו שהוא מהרהר, חושב לרגע או מתכנן לעצמו בראש מה לומר​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה לכולכם!



cfu507 said:


> אהם - כפי שהוא כתוב בעברית נשמע כמו שיעול. אם מישהו היה כותב לי את זה היתי חושבת שהוא משתעל או מחכך בגרונו.
> ממממ / אה....- נשמע כאילו שהוא מהרהר, חושב לרגע או מתכנן לעצמו בראש מה לומר



כן, זה בדיוק ההבדל כמו אני מרגישה אותו גם בשפות האחרות שאני יודעת.

לדעתי, לא מתאים בשום שפה לקרוא ל"מממ.." או ל"אהם" "מילים" (או "מיליות"), אבל למרות זה הם די חשובים בשפה מדוברת, ואז אנשים גם מנסים לכתוב אותם באיזו צורה.
אבל - כמובן - מה שאני לא יודעת זה אם נשמע טבעי להשתמש בהם בעברית (לפחות בשפה מדוברת).

תודה, ושבוע טוב!
​


----------



## cfu507

sigianga said:


> תודה רבה לכולכם!​
> 
> כן, זה בדיוק ההבדל כמו אני מרגישה אותו גם בשפות האחרות שאני יודעת.​
> לדעתי, לא מתאים בשום שפה לקרוא ל"מממ.." או ל"אהם" "מילים" (או "מיליות"), אבל למרות זה הם די חשובים בשפה מדוברת, ואז אנשים גם מנסים לכתוב אותם באיזו צורה.
> אבל - כמובן - מה שאני לא יודעת זה אם נשמע טבעי להשתמש בהם בעברית (לפחות בשפה מדוברת).​
> תודה, ושבוע טוב!​


 

גם אני לא היתי קוראת להם מילים ולא אומרת שזה שייך או מקורו בשום שפה. כתבתי את זה בהתחלה בפוסט שלי ומחקתי. כתבתי שזה מזכיר לי משהו על הקולות של חיות. לפני שבועיים גיליתי תוך שיחה עם בולגרי שבספרי ילדים בבולגרית התרנגול עושה את אותו הקול בדיוק כמו בספרי ילדים בעברית (קוקוריקו) ולעומת זאת באנגלית התרנגול עושה קול שונה לגמרי. זה לא אומר שאם מישהו יכתוב בספר באותיות באנגלית קוקוריקו אני אחשוב שהמקור הוא באיזשהי שפה, שהתרנגול ישראלי או בולגרי. סתם משהו שעלה לי לראש ואני עדין לא בטוחה אם זה קשור.... אבל שיהיה....​ 

:d  דרך אגב, רק חתולים יכולים להגר ממדינה למדינה ויבינו אותם. אצל כולם חתול עושה מיאו.​


----------

